# Food Safety News - 02/14/2021    ...E. coli victim’s mother says leafy greens industry is working on safety measures



## daveomak.fs (Feb 14, 2021)

*E. coli victim’s mother says leafy greens industry is working on safety measures*
By Guest Contributor on Feb 14, 2021 12:03 am Opinion I was an active advocate for the Food Safety Modernization Act, landmark legislation which was signed into law Jan. 4, 2011, and is now being implemented throughout the nation. I don’t have a background in nutrition, microbiology, epidemiology or agriculture. My sole qualification as a food safety advocate, is that I’m a consumer and the mother... Continue Reading

*Salmonella sickens 30 in Finland*
By News Desk on Feb 14, 2021 12:01 am At least 30 people have fallen ill after eating at a restaurant in Finland during the end of January. An investigation by public health officials in the town of Kokkola, also known as Karleby, found Salmonella was behind the illnesses. The first infection was recorded on Jan. 27 and no patients have been reported since... Continue Reading


----------

